# Bizarre Recording behavior



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

I had 3 timers set to fire at 9 PM last night:
Justified- Ch. 136 FX
Parenthood- Ch. 5 NBC
V- Ch. 8.1 ABC (OTA)

I was watching Mavs-Spurs on Ch. 21.1 (OTA) when 9 PM rolled around.
I saw the record light come on, but I was suprised my tuner didn't change automatically (but glad I was still able to watch the game).
I opened the DVR menu and could see "icons" for Justified and "V", but not "Parenthood". I looked at the timers and could see that all three showed to be recording, including "Parenthood".
Assuming a reboot would probably make the Parenthood icon appear, I let it continue to record until after 10 PM. I then used the red reset button to "reboot" the 922. Once it came back up, I checked the DVR menu again, but still no "Parenthood". The timer menu showed all three programs had recorded, and my drive showed to be 5% full with 9 recordings (though only 8 programs available, the phantom Parenthood being the 9th).
To add further insult, the recording of "Justified" turned out to be 64 minutes of Black Screen, no picture, no sound! "V" recorded fine, so I got one out of three. (of course it's the only one I can see a replay of, on ABC's web site).
Also noticed that my Broadband "icon", that was previously in the right corner of the info banner is no longer there.


----------



## hoopsbwc34 (Aug 13, 2002)

Can't help with the 922 problem, but Parenthood and V are available to watch on Hulu.


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

but luckily, I've still got the 722K backing me up until I fully trust the 922.


----------



## hoopsbwc34 (Aug 13, 2002)

Yeah, this scares me as a new Dish subscriber who is getting the 922.


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

Tried to delete the black-screen recording of Justified, but the option to delete wasn't even there. The icon had a green arrow like it was playing (apparently on the sling feed (which wasn't open), since I was watching another recorded program on TV1. 
Stop didn't work either. I had to go online and delete it from my PC.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

In those instances you probably also could have reset (with the reset button) or unplug/re-plug the receiver and then delete the program after that.

It sounds like the receiver is thinking something that is a corrupted recording is still actually playing once you try.


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

I tried using the red reset button, AND pulling the power cord.
Neither worked, so I resorted to the web. BTW, on the website, once I got the popup confirming the deletion, Justified still showed up in the recordings list(on the website). Refreshing the page didn't work, but once i logged out and back in, it was gone.


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

Again, two SAT channels, and one OTA recording at 9 PM, (again watching Mavs-Spurs on the other OTA feed). This time, both Sat Recordings showed up in "My Recordings", but the OTA program did not, despite showing as recording in the "daily schedule" list.
Apparently the 922 doesn't like NBA basketball being watched while it's recording other things. 
And sometime after 9 PM, my missing "Broadband" icon in the info banner magically reappeared.


----------



## hoopsbwc34 (Aug 13, 2002)

zer0cool said:


> Again, two SAT channels, and one OTA recording at 9 PM, (again watching Mavs-Spurs on the other OTA feed). This time, both Sat Recordings showed up in "My Recordings", but the OTA program did not, despite showing as recording in the "daily schedule" list.
> Apparently the 922 doesn't like NBA basketball being watched while it's recording other things.
> And sometime after 9 PM, my missing "Broadband" icon in the info banner magically reappeared.


Seems like it's when the OTA module gets involved that the problems start...other threads seem to have the same pattern.


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

Last night, I discovered my Recording of "Fringe", despite being reported as 1 Hr and 3 Minutes long, was actually only 32 seconds long. The 922 recorded the last 32 seconds of "Bones" and then stopped recording.


----------



## yakface (Jun 26, 2005)

This happened to me too. Once with Lost and once with Parks and Rec. Both times it was the OTA recording that was missing and both times I was recording two other programs.


----------



## jcord51 (Feb 1, 2003)

Up to ten different instances where 922 unit was programed to record and only about five minutes was actually recorded.
Tried to record via the buffer. It did record but kept recording for hours, without stopping. Would not delete or stop recording.


----------

